# pattern for tote



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

We had so many interesting variations of this bag in our class. Have fun with the colors. Look on Utube for help with anything you do not know how to do.

16" circular needle size 10.5, need markers two colors
Must use 100% wool, (do not use superwash or wool-ese)

CO 34 stitches
Knit 34 rows (will be garter) need 17 ridges 
Work will look like a rectangle
PM(place marker) of one color and pick up 16 sts along short side,PM of second color and pick up 34, PM sec color and pick up 16 PM second color. (should have 100 stitches)

Knit it stockinette until bag is as long as you like, changing colors as many times as you like. It shrinks 1/3 after felting.

About 10 rows before you finish you must make you eyelet holes to weave the handles through.

At begin of row *K3, BO 2, K4,BO2,K3, slip marker*
**knit 7, BO2, K to last 9 before marker, BO2, K6, slM**
repeat *short side*
repeat **long side**
Next row: K around casting on 2 stitches over every 2 stitches bound off on previous row.
Leave starting marker of first color on to mark beg of project.
Knit 8 more rows
BO in I cord BO

Make 2 I cord handles. Felt bag and I cord. Put cord thru holes and make a knot at each end of the cord to keep it from pulling thru.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds easy and fun!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you have a picture of how it looks?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I printed the pattern, but would it be possible to post a picture of the bag to see how it looks. The pattern sounds interesting.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

This sound like a really good first felting project. My mind goes awry at the possible colour combinations.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

looks great can,t wait ti try it, do you have a picture

audreypam


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd love to see a picture, also, if possible.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> I'd love to see a picture, also, if possible.


I, too, would like to see a picture. HOWEVER! It might be fun to just follow these directions for a mystery bag and see what we come up with and then post our OWN pictures!

Is anyone game to play this game with me?

Virginia


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like a picture also1


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Iflginny, I would love to make this if I can figure out what pick up stitches on the side means! My brain freezes when I read that!


----------



## sandyrice (Oct 29, 2011)

How long should the I cord handles be before felting? Also, there are eight holes for the handles. How are the I cords supposed to be woven through the eight holes? A picture of the finished bag would be helpful.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> Iflginny, I would love to make this if I can figure out what pick up stitches on the side means! My brain freezes when I read that!


Dinah, take a look at the links given here. I didn't check all of them out, but I looked at the first two and they are excellent.

Picking up stitches is something we need to get good at if we are going to knit all the items we would like, and this is probably a good time to become comfortable doing it!

https://www.google.com/search?q=pick+up+stitches&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

What do you think? Are we on?

Virginia


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I have two pictures of one of the first totes. I made about 6 of them and gave most away. One of my favorites that I gave away was bright red with various stripes of white.


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm intrigued at the concept of "100 sts. on a 16 inch
needle"! Sounds challenging....


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful tote!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Virginia, yes I am in!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

What weight wool for that size needle?


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I have some nature spun sport weight #2 wool. .Would that work?


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

That looks cute. I'll have to try that. I am going to try and make a bag and felt it. I've never felted before. All the bags look so cute.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome Bag. Wish I could felt....allergic to wool.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

beautiful bag/tote. Thanks for the picture. I am going to try it.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my beautiful! I love love love totes. I need to make one of these for sure.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> Thanks Virginia, yes I am in!


Great, Dinah! I think I'll use leftover wool that I don't have enough to do anything big with. I love the size of of one in the picture. I think I'll go for a knitting tote!

Happy knitting!
Virginia


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, I love it and will try it!!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a specific wool yarn that is best for felting? I have seen some say not to use particular types.


----------



## jejh (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a newbie here and wonder if you answered the questions about how to pick up stitches on the side and also how long to make the handles. Also what kind of wool or doesn't it matter? I love the look of the bag and would love to make one for my granddaughter's highschool graduation. Thanks for any help you can give me. jejh


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! pj stitches!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Love it! I am addicted to totes/bags and you just helped me feed my addiction. Thanks so much (although my husband is probably saying something else right now hahahah)


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and pictures! I sure want to try this! :thumbup:


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if Paton's Classic Wool, #4 medium will be okay for this or is it too thin?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I use two strands of the Paton's Classic Wool and it seems to be thick enough for my totes I make.


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, so I started this yesterday, finished this morning, done by lunch - quick easy pattern love it. Thanks for sharing


----------

